# material for fake teeth?



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, looking for some help. I'm a big fan of details. You can have all the best zombie makeup in the world but if you don't have the details down it doesn't sell the point 100%. That said, I want to make some artificial chompers. I know I could go to spirit or a local theatre supply shop and get some but I'm a big fan of doing it myself and I'd like to be able to talk when they are in. THAT SAID, I have the process down up to the point of what to use for the finished project.... the piece that actually goes in my mouth. I know that you start with an algenate mold of my mouth (yummy), make a cast of that, then start sculpting the teeth I want to create, make a mold of that and then cast it using ___________ and that's where I'm stuck... I don't know what to use for the piece that I will have in my mouth, epoxy? acrylic? and how to paint it, do I color the material and then mold it or mold and then paint... geez. I don't know. It seems no one wants to share their secrets, I really like the pieces that K&B used in "The Walking Dead" but baby steps flesh, baby steps. the key points, I want to be able to speak and it has to be re-usable. HELP ME! Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We saw a demonstration of custom teeth making at Horrorfind last year, and I believe the teeth were cast with acrylic. And if I recall correctly, he tinted the material before casting.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Its acrylic nanomer. Here is a direct link where to buy it. a little goes a long way, so no need to buy the giant size.
http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FW&Category_Code=Fangs


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Not to be nitpicky, but it's _KNB_ EFX Group, and the product is acrylic _monomer_. But you need both the polymer powder and the monomer liquid. 
Monstermakers also sells it: http://www.monstermakers.com/category/acrylic-dental-polymers.html/ 
For coloring the base color (of off-white for the teeth and pink for the gums), use acrylic stains: http://www.monstermakers.com/category/theatrical-acrylic-dental-stains.html/


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Man this group of people is JUST amazing!!! Thanks for some GREAT Info!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Opps, I just saw what I typed. Im not even sure a nonomer exists. thanks for the catch.


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Great info, I'll check out all of the links and check my wallet and get moving! Thanks again!


----------

